# Seeds Question



## Agent 420 MAS (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm not sure where to post this sorry but I just wanted to get this straight. I hear that that only the black, shiny seeds (supposedly riped?) can only germinate right?

So I come with the conclusion that the grey, or green ones are unriped? How do I ripen seeds?

Thanks guys.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 29, 2008)

the green sheet thing that covers the seeds, it will fall it out itself then its ripe and ready for storage, or next grow,  IMO   it take few days to have that green thing to come off itself..   let seeds heals, happens to early harvests too.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 30, 2008)

Most viable seeds will show some type of pattern on the shell, or be darker than pale green..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2008)

Agent 420 MAS said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I'm not sure where to post this sorry but I just wanted to get this straight. I hear that that only the black, shiny seeds (supposedly riped?) can only germinate right?
> 
> So I come with the conclusion that the grey, or green ones are unriped? How do I ripen seeds?
> 
> Thanks guys.


+

That is not true.  Different seeds have different appearances--some are light green, some are dark green, some are brown, some are tan, some are striped, some are big, some are small,  etc, etc.  Seeds need to ripen on the plant.  If seeds are picked prematurely, you cannot ripen them.  However, seeds germinate better if they are given 30 days or so after they are picked before they are planted.  I don't think this has anything to do with ripening, I think the seed needs to dry out before you can get it wet and germinate it.


----------

